# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Ukrainian slang

## sokil

I speak standard literary Ukrainian pretty well, but would like to learn more slang or swear words and phrases. I know some of the basics, but if any native speakers could list some words or phrases here, it'd be a great help.

----------


## garmonistka

I'm not sure because I picked them up на ходу kind of: 
облишь мене покидёк
нехидник пошел по на три хаты 
Do these frases exist?

----------

